# Look at this 16 mo old darlin'



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6799881


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So young and so cute!







I hope she finds a
new forever home soon.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is really cute and i am sure she will find a forever home in no time


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just emailed my mom who lives in Milwaukee. I'd love for her to get a little one.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I'm sure that she will be in her permanent home soon.


----------

